# Idee Umsetzung //NFC Eintrittskarten für Geburtstag



## MultiFreak (24. Okt 2016)

Hey zusammen,
ich hatte vor kurzem eine Idee die voll cool fände.
Die Idee:
Meine Idee ist, dass ich zu meiner Geburtagsfeier jedem Gast einen NFC-Tag in die Einladung lege/Klebe. Am Eingang zur Party steht dann ein Laptop oder ein Pi mit einem USB NFC Reader. Jeder Gast soll seinen Tag beim ankommen einmal da ran halten. Der PC vergleicht die Daten vom Tag mit den eingespeicherten und dann soll der Laptop sowas wie "Viel Spaß" oder so anzeigen und zu dem Namen der Person eine Ankunftszeit speichern. Vielleicht dann noch wann die Person die Party verlassen hat.

Mein Problem ist aber zieeeeemlich groß....
Ich würde mir das gerne mit Java realisieren, weil zum einen habe ich keine "fertige" Möglichkeit gefunden und zum anderen lerne ich Java in der Schule (Oberstufe).
Das Ding ist aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich den NFC-Reader oder generell externe Dinge einlesen kann und wie ich werte speichern kann so, dass sie beim nächsten ausführen nicht verschwunden sind und ich sie nochmal sehen kann.

Ich hoffe ihr habt mich verstanden und könnt mir helfen,
LG


----------



## JuKu (31. Okt 2016)

Muss ehrlich gestehen, die NFC Tags kannte ich bisher noch gar nicht.

Schau mal hier:

http://open-nfc.org/wp/editions/sdk-edition/creating-a-java-example/
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11895523/how-to-create-simple-nfc-program-using-java


----------



## Jardcore (31. Okt 2016)

Ich stelle mir gerade Sheldon, Leonard, Howard und Rajesh vor. Du musst richtig nerdige Freunde haben 

Find's eine Klasse Idee, hab leider keine Erfahrung mit dem NFC Tag. Wollte nur mal meine Begeisterung ausdrücken.


----------

